# 2012 Tampa FL USFBG Bee Workshops



## AmericasBeekeeper

Bee workshops at the USF Botanical Gardens in Tampa, Florida start at 10:00 on Saturday. The first hour is lecture, followed by question and answer, followed by practical experiences with the hives. 
January 21
What do bees bring to the table? (pollination)
Bee Friendly Garden (flowers, seasonal, diversity, native, be nice!)
Bee stings (difference, treatment, reactions)
Beekeeper mentoring program (What we offer)
What is a beehive? (where, size, comb, castes)
February 18
Beekeeping equipment and tools (hive, supers, frames, smoker, hive tools, veil)
Dress for success (veil, perfumes, swatting, do not trap bees in clothing)
Florida registration and inspection (how, who, when, why)
Beekeeper’s options (What can they get)
Honeybee biology (queen, drone, worker, egg, larvae, pupa, EHB, AHB)
Beehive inspection ( how, why, how often)
March 3, 24
Building beehives (hammers, wood glue, hive kits)
April 21
Swarms, splits and package bees (bring hive ready to fill with bees) 
May 19
Diseases (AFB, EFB, chalkbrood, sacbrood, Nosema)
Pests (wax moth, small hive beetles, bears, skunks)
Parasites (Varroa mites, tracheal mites)
June 16
Florida Integrated Pest Management (IPM) and Best Management Practices (BMP) (determining DPP thresholds and level of treatment)
July 21
Queens and requeening
August 18
Products of the hive (beeswax, comb, propolis, pollen, honey)
Honey extraction
September 22
Projects and Bee College prep
October 20 (may change with Fall Bee College schedule)
Fall management (feeding, splits, IPM)
November 17
Winter management ( feeding, entrance reducer, ventilation, crowd supers)
December 15
Spring management (requeen, room for nectar flow, swarm control)


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper

This Saturday, January 21st is the first bee workshop of the year. 
What do bees bring to the table? (pollination)
Bee Friendly Garden (flowers, seasonal, diversity, native, be nice!)
Bee stings (difference, treatment, reactions)
Beekeeper mentoring program (What we offer)
What is a beehive? (where, size, comb, castes)
Please contact the USF Botanical Gardens, 4202 E. Fowler Avenue NES107, Tampa, FL 33620 (813) 910-3274 or [email protected] to register.
Directions
From 1-275: Exit Fowler Avenue. Head east to Bruce B.Downs Blvd./30th Street and turn left. Go north one block to Pine Drive (1st light) and turn right. Go east one block to the first traffic light and turn left. Go north one block to the Garden entrance on left at the intersection with Alumni Drive. 
From I-75: Exit Fowler Avenue. Head west to Bruce B. Downs. Blvd./30th Street and turn right. Go one block north to Pine Drive (1st light) and turn right. Follow Pine to left and Garden entrance is on left at the intersection with Alumni Drive.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper

Please note all supplies are cash only. $20 for 4x10 stainless smokers with guard and hive tools $3
Hive kits are $30 or $50 with Pierco foundation. Hive kit includes screened bottom board, 2 medium supers with frames and a migratory cover. The $30 kit is just the wooden ware. The $50 adds Pierco plastic foundation, enough for both supers. Foundation is highly recommended, but optional. This will be clear once we describe bee equipment at the February workshop.
It would be nice to know how many I should bring next class as the cases of smokers are large. Thank you


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper

Bee workshops are rain or shine. They will set up an event tent if it is damp.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper

Thursday, March 8 to Saturday, March 10 are a great opportunity to learn more about beekeeping and meet other beekeepers at the *Florida Bee College *at Whitney Laboratory for Marine Bioscience, 9505 Ocean Shore Blvd., St. Augustine, FL 32080-8610. The Master Beekeeper exams are on Thursday for registered beekeepers of one year or more. Friday and Saturday are more lectures and demonstrations than any one person can attend. 
http://entnemdept.ufl.edu/honeybee/extension/bee_college.shtml
http://entnemdept.ifas.ufl.edu/honeybee/extension/Schedule.pdf


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper

You MUST pre-register for the hive building – order your hive kit and PAY before the 24th! Stop by the BG any time and we’ll collect the $ for the hive kit. USF BG is open 9-5 M-F; 9-4 on Saturday and Noon-4 on Sunday. 
The hive kit is $50 – and includes the top, screened bottom, two medium supers, 20 frames and Pierco foundation. You can purchase additional parts on the day of such as queen excluders, feeder lids, screened bottom boards, hive stands, etc. 

If you want to attend but not build – that’s fine!

Please bring a hammer and wood glue – we have the nails, wood screws and staples. We also have paint if you want to paint your hives before you leave.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper

Please bring the completed DACS08176 and a check, money order, or
guaranteed instrument to turn in when you pick up bees. FDACS DPI do NOT
take cash.
Make the check payable to FDACS for $10.
If you are already registered with the state bring your FL number. Thank you

Earth Day is at the Gardens the same time Saturday. Please drop your built
hive by the apiary Saturday morning and park across the street in the
"Beekeeper Parking". Don't forget a strap to hold your hive together and
your veil.
We will start at 10:00 (1000) with a short class on package bees and
splits, followed by the hive judging.
The Bee Inspectors will be leading the process from that point.
You will first register your apiary using the FDACS-08176 you filled out
and a form the Inspectors will have filled out (DACS08206).
Get your hive and wait between the tables and bees.
One of the helpers will direct you to one of the helpers passing out bees
and queens.
If you are not picking up bees we really need someone to capture the day on camera.


----------

